# Smoked Meatloaf



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

*Smoked Meatloaf*

Preparing to smoke a meatloaf... Oh man are these da'bomb!
A whole new flavor factor in meatloaf.

3.34# 80/20 ground beef
2# Italian style ground pork sausage
2.5C Italian style bread crumbs
5 eggs, lightly beaten
3C chopped Bell Peppers
1C chopped Sweet Onion
2t minced garlic
1T Sea salt
1T Smoked Paprika
1.5T L&P Worcestershire sauce 

Combine all ingredients and mix well
Shape into loaf and wrap with bacon
Smoke at 250' till 160' internal temp





*More to come...*


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Anxiously awaiting the cutting pic of that bacon beauty!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Dannnngggg CR....that looks gooooddddd!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

That is a thing of beauty!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

*Money Shot*


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

*Note: *Next time cut amount of crumbs to 2C.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Homerun! You got a nice smoke ring on it through that bacon weave! Outstanding once again! That will make one awesome meatloaf Sammy tommorow! Though I doubt their will be leftovers with that hoss!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Looks awesome! Reminds me that I haven't cooked any fatties in awhile.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

halo1 said:


> Homerun! You got a nice smoke ring on it through that bacon weave! Outstanding once again! That will make one awesome meatloaf Sammy tommorow! Though I doubt their will be leftovers with that hoss!


Thanks, it was delicious.
Plenty of leftovers, and I've three *thick* sammiches ready for my work cooler.
A good wheat bread, plenty of mayo/mustard mix, extra sharp cheddar and 3/4" slices of meatloaf.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

oooooo, that looks ggggooooooddddd


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

Slaw looks great too...what is recipe?


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

SWAngler said:


> Slaw looks great too...what is recipe?


It was some bagged Asian Cashew chopped salad with sesame dressing, that my wife bought.
Not bad, I'd eat it again.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

I have smoked a couple meatloafs but just been doing a basic recipe. Gonna have to try your recipe next time. Specially the bacon wrap..

Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice ! The best part about making meatloaf is ...the left overs for sandwiches and that looks like it will make a fine sandwich !


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

that looks delicious for sure. I will have to come back to this recipe and try it later.


----------



## bangsticks (Feb 3, 2011)

About how long did it take to cook ?


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

bangsticks said:


> About how long did it take to cook ?


However long it took to get to 160' internal temp.


----------

